# IPC Stromlos Schalten ohne Datenverlust



## Gransi (19 Februar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich bin neu hier und habe schon eine meine erste kuriose Frage.

Wir bauen in unseren Firma Anlagen für die Halbleiter Industrie. In den Anlagen werden S7-300 Komponenten, sowie der Siemens PCBox 627 verbaut. 
In manchen Anlagen von uns werden sehr leicht entzündliche Chemikalien verwendet. Diese Anlagen haben "Schnüffel" Sensoren und Brandmelder die laufend das Gasgemisch in der Anlage kontrollieren. Sobald ein Sensor ein zündfähiges Gemisch detektiert, dann wird die Komplette Anlage Stromlos geschalten, samt IPC.  

Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage:
Durch denn Stromausfall verliert unser Rechner sehr oft seine Daten, manchmal ist sogar das Raid System bzw. Datensystem zerstört. Eine USV dürfen wir in unseren Anlagen rein theoretisch nicht verbauen, laut TÜV usw.

Gib es eine Möglichkeit den IPC gegen Stromausfälle zu schützen bzw. das er nicht mehr sein Daten verliert.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Stromaufällen und Datenverlust?
Sind CompactFlash Karten sicherer gegen Datenverlust?

Gruß
Gransi


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Februar 2008)

ein RAID-System, das einen abrupten Betriebsabbruch nicht überlebt, ist schlicht generell untauglich. Anderes nehmen ...

Ein Datensystem (Dateisystem?), das einen abrupten Betriebsabbruch nicht überlebt, dito. Anderes Betriebssystem nehmen ...

Anwenderdaten sollten einen undefinierten Betriebsabbruch auch überleben. Das kann ggf. durch entsprechende Programmierung der Anwendung sichergestellt werden.


----------



## PeterEF (19 Februar 2008)

Gransi schrieb:


> Gib es eine Möglichkeit den IPC gegen Stromausfälle zu schützen bzw. das er nicht mehr sein Daten verliert.


Wenn Du USV ausschließt - ich kenn nix anderes...



> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Stromaufällen und Datenverlust?
> Sind CompactFlash Karten sicherer gegen Datenverlust?


CF-Karten sind prinzipiell sicher gegen Datenverlust, jedenfalls in den hier zu betrachtenden Zeiträumen. Das Problem sind aber auch hier korrupte Dateien, wenn durch den Stromausfall ein Schreibvorgang nicht abgeschlossen werden konnte.

@Perfektionist: welche Alternativen schlägst Du denn vor?

Im vergleichbaren Fall habe ich den PC einfach weit weg von allen gefährlichen Dingen angebracht, Profibus über LWL geführt und schon muß der Rechner nicht mit abgeschaltet werden......


----------



## benny_der_baer (19 Februar 2008)

Ich denke es wird immer Probleme geben bei direkten Ausschalten.
Nicht umsonst nutz man USV die nur wenige Minuten überbrücken um Schreibvorgänge abzuschliessen und den Rechner geregelt abzuschalten.


mfg

Benny


----------



## jabba (19 Februar 2008)

Ich würde mal eher betrachten den PC weiter laufen zu lassen.

Den PC in einen Schrank weg von der Maschine, oder in ein Gehäuse mit Überdruckkapselung wenn möglich.


----------



## Gransi (19 Februar 2008)

Raid System und Betriebssystem wechseln wird schwierig. Den die Siemens PCBox hat nur 2PCI Slots die bei uns Voll gesteckt sind und optional gibt es nur den Intel Raid Controller. Betriebssystem müssen wir WinXP benützen, denn eine Umstellung auf Linux, was mir am liebsten wäre, können wir nicht so einfach durchführen.

Die einzige Lösung, was ich auch schon im Kopf hatte, einen 19" Schrank mit IPC + USV mit separater Stromversorgung. Nur sind unsere Konstrukteure gegen diese  Lösung, wegen Platzproblemen.

Ich werde diese Thema nochmals bei uns in der Firma ansprechen.

Das einzige was ich machen kann ist, das ich unsere Visualisierung umprogrammiere, damit diese nicht die Anwenderdaten verliert, was auch öfters auftritt.


----------



## jabba (19 Februar 2008)

An erster Stelle sollte der mechanische/konstruktive Explosionsschutz stehen. Eventuell könnte durch eine Kapselung oder eine Trennwand eine Aufhebung der Ex-zone erreicht werden.


----------



## Gransi (19 Februar 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> An erster Stelle sollte der mechanische/konstruktive Explosionsschutz stehen. Eventuell könnte durch eine Kapselung oder eine Trennwand eine Aufhebung der Ex-zone erreicht werden.



Das haben wir eigentlich schon in unseren Anlagen. Leider kommen vereinzelt Kunden zu uns und wollen die Anlage komplett Stromlos schalten wenn die externe Brandmeldezentrale etwas detektiert oder der Kunde betätigt einfach den Hauptschalter ohne den Rechner herunterzufahren.
Bei uns im Haus ist der Kunde KÖNIG, dieser darf so gut wie alles

Es ist schon oft passiert, dass nach dem neustart der Anlage/IPC Dateien oder sogar die Siemens WinAc Software fehlten.


----------



## ge_org (19 Februar 2008)

Habt ihr bei den Gasschnüfflern auch Vorwarnung, kenne es so aus unserem Betrieb. Sobald die erste Grenze überschritten ist, hast Du normalerweise Zeit die Anlage geordnet herunterzufahren. Da dies nicht im Sinne der Produktivität war, haben wir eine Ex-geschützte Absaugung errichtet, die immer für Frischluft sorgt. Stillstandszeiten konnten so minimiert werden, d.h. Vorwarnung kommt, aber Abschaltung normalerweise nicht.
Georg


----------

